
Yellowbrick: Machine Learning Visualization - lorenzfx
http://www.scikit-yb.org/en/latest/
======
dragonsh
It’s nice to see this based on matplotlib. A picture is worth a thousand words
and be able to visualise your machine learning model is nice baked directly in
sci-kit.

I think Python is pretty under appreciated language. I feel it’s due to fact
it’s easy to pick up and work with. If simmering like this comes up in rust or
go there will be an endless thread of comments.

I like the simplicity of Python and its very down to earth approach to work
with low level C or C++ when necessary, sometimes practicality beats purity.

I also like swift from apple given it follows similar simple way as Python.
It’s just that, it’s very heavily single platform for many libraries except
for tensorflow which recently released swift binding.

